# Letter of undertaking?



## Kitty5 (4 Aug 2011)

Our solicitor told us to contact the banks to ask for a loan while awaiting my husbands settlement regarding a car accident, liability is not an issue and accepted and we hope to have a high court case within 9-12 months but were advised today by four banks they no longer issue loans on the basis of this?
We dont want to sell oursleves short at this point as my husband needs to pay for some expensive treatments while awaiting his claim, but if the banks wont support us while waiting for the case to be settled where do we try now as cant afford his treatments. Any thoughts greatly appreciated!

Kitty5


----------

